# No nos is IO?



## sudest

no nos cabe duda alguna.
We have no any doubt.
_*Nos is IO here and cabe impersonal 3.singular? am I correct*_?


----------



## Cristina Moreno

sudest said:


> We have no any doubt.


 
You can't use a double negative in English. You can say if you want "we have no doubt whatsoever"


----------



## NewdestinyX

sudest said:


> no nos cabe duda alguna.
> We have no*t* any doubt. *(Better: We don't have any doubt)*
> _*Nos is IO here and cabe impersonal 3.singular? am I correct*_?



No Sudest. Not quite. "Caberle duda" may be an idiomatic expression for 'to have doubt'. But I haven't heard it. If it is then, yes, 'nos' is an IO. But 'cabe' is not an impersonal verb use. It's simply 3rd person singular whose subject is 'it'. 

Literally from Spanish to English: It doesn't fit into us any doubt.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Cristina Moreno said:


> You can't use a double negative in English. You can say if you want "we have no doubt whatsoever"



There's no double negative in his sentence, Cristina. 'no' + 'any' is used together all the time in English. Your sentence is perfect English. But Sudest just used 'no' instead of 'not'. 

We have not any doubt = We haven't any doubt = We don't have any doubt.

They're all fine but they get better from left to right.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## sudest

*Thanks.I 'm changing the original sentence as No cabemos duda alguna.*
*Is it correct?Actually I meant what you said about cabe as in English it*


----------



## NewdestinyX

sudest said:


> *Thanks.I 'm changing the original sentence as No cabemos duda alguna.*
> *Is it correct?Actually I meant what you said about cabe as in English it*



No Sudest. Caber is a mostly 'intransitive' verb and cannot have a DO. In your new sentence 'duda' would be a DO. BUt we need to hear from the natives whether or not 'caber duda' is an expression. Then we can analyze it. I simply haven't heard it. But I'm not a native.

Grant


----------



## Jeromed

_No nos cabe duda _

_Duda -- subject_
_Cabe-- verb_
_No-- adverb_
_Nos-- IO_

Literally:_ Doubt will not fit into us._
Idiomatic English_: We don't doubt._

_No cabemos duda alguna_ is not correct.


----------



## taichifan

Hello everyone

I don't think that 'caber duda' is an idiomatic expresion. For example, to say "you are mad" you say "estás loco". An idiomatic expresion could be "estás chalado" "te falta un tornillo", etc.

'Caber duda' is used in the sense of "La duda no cabe en mi (cabeza)(corazón)(??)" which means "there is no room for 'doubt' in my (heart)(head)(??)".
'Caber duda' = 'Tener duda'. 'No tengo duda' = 'No me cabe duda'. 
'No tenemos duda' = 'No nos cabe duda'.

I'm not sure I can explain something that comes so natural to me. I never stopped to analyse it because it is the way we say it, but I hope that someone can do it.

Regards.


----------



## virgilio

NDX,
      Re:"It's simply 3rd person singular whose subject is 'it'." Why isn't the subject "duda" - as Jeromed has said?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> It's simply 3rd person singular whose subject is 'it'.





virgilio said:


> Re:"It's simply 3rd person singular whose subject is 'it'." Why isn't the subject "duda" - as Jeromed has said?


I completely agree with Jeromed and virgilio: "duda" is the subject. However, English uses this apparently unnecesary "it" -pretty much the same as Spanish with "le" all the time- where Spanish doesn't. Maybe Grant was just analyzing the the English translation instead of the Spanish one. I'd be surprised if he didn't know that "duda" is the subject.


----------



## NewdestinyX

taichifan said:


> 'Caber duda' = 'Tener duda'. 'No tengo duda' = 'No me cabe duda'.
> 'No tenemos duda' = 'No nos cabe duda'.
> 
> Regards.



Yes, yes.. I agree. But more accurately 'caber*le duda a alguien*' = tener duda. 

"Caber duda" -- no tiene sentido. This expression always needs an Indirect object (me, te, le, nos, os, les) ¿verdad?


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> "Caber duda" -- no tiene sentido. This expression always needs an Indirect object (me, te, le, nos, os, les) ¿verdad?


No, no lo necesita: No cabe duda de que no necesita el complemento indirecto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> No, no lo necesita: No cabe duda de que no necesita el complemento indirecto.



But you have to compare apples with apples,. Laz.

In your sentence 'caber duda' is something different. Here's the point.

No cabe duda *≠* no tiene duda alguien
No cabe duda = no 'hay' duda alguna

No le cabe duda = no tiene duda él/ella/Ud.

Son diferentes. (Ahora desde que lo he estudiado un poco más)  A menudo los nativos no notan estas diferencias sutiles cuando se escribe el infinitivo. Verbos como gustarle, parecele, caberle duda, que siempre demuestra el agente con CI deberían escribirse con 'le' adjunto al infinitivo.

Se trata de... -- is always and only conjugated in 3rd person without an IO. 
No cabe duda de que... -- is always and only conjugated in 3rd person without an IO.
Hace falta un... (starting a sentence) -- is always and only conjugated in 3rd person without an IO.

How are they expressed in their infinitive? ¿¿No caber *a ello* duda alguna?? ¿¿Tratar a ello(el asunto)??

Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> But you have to compare apples with apples,. Laz.
> 
> In your sentence 'caber duda' is something different. Here's the point.
> 
> No cabe duda *≠* no tiene duda alguien
> No cabe duda = no 'hay' duda alguna
> 
> No le cabe duda = no tiene duda él/ella/Ud.
> 
> Son diferentes. (Ahora desde que lo he estudiado un poco más)  A menudo los nativos no notan estas diferencias sutiles cuando se escribe el infinitivo. Verbos como gustarle, parecele, caberle duda, que siempre demuestra el agente con CI deberían escribirse con 'le' adjunto al infinitivo.


¡Claro que no son lo mismo!: uno lleva un dativo y el otro no. El diccionario de Manuel Seco (de la RAE) dice:

*no caber (la menor, la más mínima, ningua) duda*: Ser (eso) absolutamente cierto. Frecuentemente con un complemento de interés: _No cabe duda que la... / Tu sí, no me cabe duda.

_El diccionario María Moliner también pone solo una definición.

Como ves, son el mismo tipo de 'manzanas', y a menos que el señor Seco tampoco sepa español y tengas que enseñarle tú la diferencia, la expresión tiene la misma definición, con y sin el dativo.


NewdestinyX said:


> "Caber duda" -- no tiene sentido. This expression always needs an Indirect object (me, te, le, nos, os, les) ¿verdad?


Por cierto, "Caber duda" sí tiene sentido, como puedes ver.

Por último, muchos verbos como 'gustar' pueden construirse sin el complemento indirecto, así que tampoco comparto tu idea de que deberían escribirse con el 'se' adjunto.


----------



## sudest

Thanks .But here especially make me fall into wrong the subject that preceded by verb and IO?This case is more common in the sentences that contain intransitive verbs.


----------



## virgilio

lazarus,
          Ud ha escrito (supongo que por inadvertencia) "¡Claro que no son lo mismo!: uno lleva un dativo y el otro no. Virgilio, de gramática podemos discutir, pero vas a tener que aprender más español antes de enseñarme a mí cómo hablar mi propio idioma." 

    Pero, créame Ud, se lo ruego. Por nada del mundo presumiría yo hacer tal cosa, Lazarus. Me parece que su crítica iba dirigida más bien a New Destiny. Un error natural porque su frase contenía la palabra "dativo" y "dativo = latín y latín = Virgilio.
Un tipo de "fame"!

With all good wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

Virgilio: ¡mil perdones! Me retracto de lo dicho. No sé cómo he podido ser tan ceporro de confundir un nombre con otro.


----------



## virgilio

lazarus,
          Pero, hombre, no hay por qué! Ya lo sabía que se trataba de una sencilla inadvertencia.
A decir verdad, me gustaba algo sentirme unido en la mente de otros con dativos y otras cosas latinas por el estilo.

That's fame a-plenty for anyone!

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Claro que no son lo mismo!: uno lleva un dativo y el otro no. El diccionario de Manuel Seco (de la RAE) dice:
> 
> *no caber (la menor, la más mínima, ningua) duda*: Ser (eso) absolutamente cierto. Frecuentemente con un complemento de interés: _No cabe duda que la... / Tu sí, no me cabe duda.
> 
> _El diccionario María Moliner también pone solo una definición.
> 
> Como ves, son el mismo tipo de 'manzanas', y a menos que el señor Seco tampoco sepa español y tengas que enseñarle tú la diferencia, la expresión tiene la misma definición, con y sin el dativo.
> Por cierto, "Caber duda" sí tiene sentido, como puedes ver.



Lazarus -- I'm very sorry. I misspoke. And I read the version of your post before you edited it and you were right to tell me to 'back down'. Even though you wrote Virgilio's name, I knew you were speaking to me.

You are not only a native speakers but an accomplished grammar student and teacher in your own right (rite??). 

You certainly know how to speak your own language and also how to analyze it. Most natives don't know even a tenth of the grammar you know. So one being a 'native' never really impresses me unless they know their grammar well.

You know that I am the champion of the student. And though 'caber duda' seems like the same apple to a native speaker as 'caberle duda a alguien' -- the sentences translate to English completely differently. It's from that perspective I was giving my input to Sudest. 

I am sorry for the misunderstanding. I meant no disrespect.

To be clear -- the grammar of it is as you've outlined. Sudest is coming over from Turkish to English and then to Spanish -- a very difficult journey.

You saw how his attempt at saying - "*We* have no doubt..." Yielded 'Cabemos....'. It is clear that he isn't understanding verbs that are always conjugated in 3rd person. There are additionally some expressions like 'se trata de', hace falta que, 'no cabe duda' that have no agentive qualities in the verb at all that can't take any subject pronoun nor an IO --

So to have offered 'no cabe duda de que' as an example of 'caberle duda a alguien' I felt was confusing. Because when a verb is shown in its infinitive the assumption is that it can conjugated in 'all subject persons': yo, tú, nosotros, etc. That is not the case with the 'caber' in the expression 'no cabe duda de que'. Only 3rd person is possible. And that expression also requires 'no' to make any sense too -- right?



> Por último, muchos verbos como 'gustar' pueden construirse sin el complemento indirecto, así que tampoco comparto tu idea de que deberían escribirse con el 'se' (quisiste decir el 'le' adjunto?) adjunto.


The translations to English and semantic of the Spanish is completely different without the IO. Therefore the 'le' should be attached to communicate well.

Además "Gustar algo", "gustar a alguien" and "gustarle algo a alguien" are apples, oranges and pears syntactically and semantically. The syntax differs greatly where you find those expressions.

And that's the issue for the students here. Seco also doesn't know the first thing about English. So his opinions only help native Spanish speakers and those of us who are advanced students of Spanish. Again my goal here is to help facilitate 'proper translation'. "no cabe duda" is an apple and "caberle duda a alguien" is an orange in their translations to English. And that I can say with authority. ;-)

Thanks for understanding,
Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> (quisiste decir el 'le' adjunto?)


Pues sí, tienes razón. ¡Otra metedura de pata! ¡Vaya diita que llevo!





NewdestinyX said:


> So to have offered 'no cabe duda de que' as an example of 'caberle duda a alguien' I felt was confusing. Because when a verb is shown in its infinitive the assumption is that it can conjugated in 'all subject persons': yo, tú, nosotros, etc. That is not the case with the 'caber' in the expression 'no cabe duda de que'. Only 3rd person is possible. And that expression also requires 'no' to make any sense too -- right?


Requiere el 'no', y es una expresión hecha en la que solo puede cambiar el complemento indirecto. Si usáramos la versión en plural (que no se usa), sería "No caben dudas...", claro. Entiendo lo que dices del problema de traducir esas expresiones al inglés para que tengan sentido, y mantener al mismo tiempo la coherencia al cambiar los pronombres en un idioma, cuando las estructuras son distintas en inglés en uno y otro caso.


NewdestinyX said:


> Además "Gustar algo", "gustar a alguien" and "gustarle algo a alguien" are apples, oranges and pears syntactically and semantically. The syntax differs greatly where you find those expressions.


Esta es la parte en la que difiero. En la primera no se menciona el indirecto, pero se puede enteder implícitamente. En la segunda falta el sujeto y la frase parece incompleta sin él. En la tercera aparecen ambos. Para mí las tres construcciones son iguales, si bien faltan algunos elementos.


NewdestinyX said:


> And that's the issue for the students here. Seco also doesn't know the first thing about English. So his opinions only help native Spanish speakers and those of us who are advanced students of Spanish. Again my goal here is to help facilitate 'proper translation'. "no cabe duda" is an apple and "caberle duda a alguien" is an orange in their translations to English. And that I can say with authority. ;-)


They are different in English... I don't doubt it, coming from you. In Spanish, though, they are the same. Seco's dictionary was not design for foreigners, and surely the way it is arranged to to group meanings according to their meaning and use was not intended to match its counterparts in English.

Anyway, when you started with the apples, you were using Spanish equivalents -and not English ones- to prove that both sentences were different. I wouldn't have said anything if you had shown both sentences translated in English, and then you'd argued that they are not the same. Problem is you did it all in Spanish.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Newdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Además "Gustar algo", "gustar a alguien" and "gustarle algo a alguien" are apples, oranges and pears syntactically and semantically. The syntax differs greatly where you find those expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es la parte en la que difiero. En la primera no se menciona el indirecto, pero se puede enteder implícitamente. En la segunda falta el sujeto y la frase parece incompleta sin él. En la tercera aparecen ambos. Para mí las tres construcciones son iguales, si bien faltan algunos elementos.
Click to expand...

I have to push this a little further, Laz. In "gustar algo" gustar is a transitive verb and is synonymous with 'probar algo'.*

gustar**.* (Del lat. _gustāre_).
* 1.     * tr. Sentir y percibir el sabor de las cosas.
* 2.     * tr. *experimentar*      (‖ probar).


In 'gustarle algo a alguien', 'gustar' is intransitive which creates a completely different syntax and definition than:*

gustar**.* (Del lat. _gustāre_).

* 3.     * intr. Agradar, parecer bien.

 There is no way that I can see that they are the same or can be explained as the same. Please help me understand how the syntax is the same with some of your sources.





> Anyway, when you started with the apples, you were using Spanish equivalents


And I still am. The syntax is different in the Spanish too. The verb is the same -- but the syntax and semantics are different. Please show me how I'm wrong; from the Spanish perspective with 'gustar' or with 'no caber duda'. With 'no caber duda' Seco did not show an example where a CI was used. He showed where a dativo de interés (me) was used. CI y dativos de interés are different as well -- como ya sabes.

Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Please show me how I'm wrong. From the Spanish perspective with 'gustar' or with 'no caber duda'. Seco did not show an example where a CI was used. He showed where a dativo de interés (me) was used.


No nos pongamos a discutir la diferencia entre C. I. y dativos aquí. El dativo al que se refiere Seco es el complemento indirecto al que tú te refieres.

No cabe duda (sin dativo).
No me cabe duda (con dativo).
No te cabe duda (con dativo).
No le cabe duda (con dativo).
etc.

Todas expresan lo mismo, pero unas indican con el dativo quién en particular tiene esta percepción. Es como:

Se rompieron las gafas.
Se me rompieron las gafas.
Se te rompieron las gafas.
etc.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> No nos pongamos a discutir la diferencia entre C. I. y dativos aquí. El dativo al que se refiere Seco es el complemento indirecto al que tú te refieres.
> 
> No cabe duda (sin dativo).
> No me cabe duda (con dativo).
> No te cabe duda (con dativo).
> No le cabe duda (con dativo).
> etc.
> 
> Todas expresan lo mismo, pero unas indican con el dativo quién en particular tiene esta percepción. Es como:
> 
> Se rompieron las gafas.
> Se me rompieron las gafas.
> Se te rompieron las gafas.
> etc.



I think I see with 'caber duda'. And now with 'gustar' in its intransitive and transitive uses. You said they were all the same for you. Please show how.

Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> I think I see with 'caber duda'. And now with 'gustar' in its intransitive and transitive uses. You said they were all the same for you. Please show how.


Habría que matizar algo antes de ponerme a escribir. Cuando dijiste:


NewdestinyX said:


> Verbos como gustarle, parecele, caberle duda, que siempre demuestra el agente con CI deberían escribirse con 'le' adjunto al infinitivo.


no especificaste que el "gustar" tuviera que ser la acepción número X del diccionario (o cuando se traduce como "like"), y no otras; por eso dije que no tenía por qué construirse con el complemento imperfecto necesariamente, ya que puede ser sinónimo de saborear.l Ahora bien, si dices que "like" se traduce como "gustar", entonces es casi seguro que se va a tener que construir con el complemento indirecto. Y digo casi seguro, porque en ocasiones se dice "Es una persona que gusta" y "Gustan mucho de bailar" (=les gusta bailar), y aunque se oyen muy rara vez, son correctas.


----------



## Jeromed

_Es una persona que gusta_ es bastante común en algunos países de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jeromed said:


> _Es una persona que gusta_ es bastante común en algunos países de Hispanoamérica.


En España no mucho, pero se oye a veces, así que creo que es suficiente para, al menos, advertir que "gustar" no tiene que llevar el C. I. obligatoriamente.


----------



## Jeromed

Y tiene una expresión derivada:  _Es muy gustador._


----------

